# what would you be in the warhammer 40000 universe?



## captain wood (Dec 4, 2010)

what would you be in the 40k univers a necron lord? a ork even a dameon? or a private in the imperial guard? if i was in nthe 40k universe i would be a chaplain in termanator armour  or a imperial guard sargent with chainsawed and las pistol or lasgun either way put up my bayonets and run head first into something that propbly wouldnt live XD


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Now that I think about it, quite a few things I would be happy with:

- Grey Hunter
- Rune Priest
- Wolf Guard
- ThunderWolf
- Wolf Lord


----------



## captain wood (Dec 4, 2010)

basicly anything spacewolfs related


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

A Deff Dread... eat everything through a straw! AWESOME!

Midnight


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

tank commander in IG. any kinda tank, im not fussy


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Dark Eldar Archon.


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

one of these two

dark apostle for the word bearers ( cooler chaplains )

or

Grey knight Grandmaster


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

A Space Marine? If not that, then I would be an Inquisitor... And if not that, well then I would be an Imperial Priest... Basically anything/anyone that puts all his faith in the holy Emperor... I fight in his name, and no one will stand in His way...


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd probably be typing behind a cogitator until I died.

Nah, Imperial Guard Artillery commander... oh wait...


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Khorne Bezerker/Warlord. Life would be so simple.
Hack, Hack, Hack, Hack, Hack, Hack, Hack; I can be a Daemon Prince now? AWESOME.


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

I have decided that it would be epic and funny to be a squig 
Seriously though i would love to be a libby or a chaos sorcerer 

Jimbob


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

most of us would probably be guardsmen but I would be happy as a farmer on a paradise planet.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Be drafted into the Guard, then I'd either be a driver or loader of a mighty Leman Russ. My devotion to the Immortal Emperor shall shine from the barrels of its guns.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Jeff Juggs :biggrin:. If you don't get the reference, don't comment.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

search116 said:


> most of us would probably be guardsmen but I would be happy as a farmer on a paradise planet.


Yeah, this was my initial thought too. In order, I would be:

1) The Emperor, pre heresy- cause hindsight is 20/20, isn't it? I assume I retain all my current knowledge, so I'll just give Horus a colossal kick in the nuts before he vegetates me.

2) Yeah, a horticulturalist. I'm not that in to fighting.

3) Grey Knight Grandmaster- Cause if I've gotta fight, i might as well be the biggest badass in town

4) An Eldar Pathfinder/Ranger- I like to travel

5) A Tau Shas'O/Shas'vre? One of the battlesuit commanders. Cause gundams are kewl!


----------



## Oly1987 (Aug 14, 2010)

*for the emperor!*

I'd deffinately have to say a Vindicare Assassin. The pinnicle of sharp shooting


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Khorne Berserker or Space Wolf Blood Claw, can't decide.


----------



## darknightdrako (Mar 26, 2010)

The Hive Mind...
or
A Warsmith and threaten my dark adept to reverse engineer some imperial/xeno tech.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

For me? probably a Commissar.


----------



## Bhaal006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Librarian, for the LAZORZ!1!11!!


----------



## Oly1987 (Aug 14, 2010)

actually if not a vindicare a space marine apothercary


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

lol being a apothecary would suck, you would be operation on lower intestines and trust me you will have brown stains on your clean white armor.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

A Black Templar Marshal. They are totally bad ass. Or even an Emperors Champian.


----------



## Immortal Lord (Oct 22, 2010)

necron lord by a long shot, just need to make sure i gots ma orb and a phalactery and im good


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

My luck I'd probably end up as a servitor. However I'd dig being a member of the Arbites.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I would be a venrable dreadnought pilot


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

I would be a Daemon Prince. Immortal and can kick some serious @$$ whenever i want to? YES plz!! 

But if it was the 4k universe, i would be a Warlord conquering the inhabitants of Earth with my boot and big sword. haha.


(( and not to be picky or anything but in the Thread title i believe you ment 40000 not 4000. haha. just letting you know.))


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I think I would be a guardsman if I found myself inthe 40K universe however I would much rather if I had the choice of being a harlequin, more specifically a death jester. Just suits my personality so much!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I would be a chaos sorcerer with a pet nurgling named Geoff, Geoff would be like my version of dr evils cat and I would sit in a big chair then swivel to see some grey knights and say "I have been expecting you".


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

A normal pesant who doesn't fight and lives on with life without war at my door step.
*yes i'm a hippy. Deal with it*


----------



## captain wood (Dec 4, 2010)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> I would be a Daemon Prince. Immortal and can kick some serious @$$ whenever i want to? YES plz!!
> 
> But if it was the 4k universe, i would be a Warlord conquering the inhabitants of Earth with my boot and big sword. haha.
> 
> ...


 lol iknow i was in a rush:biggrin:


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Imperator Titan Princep.... oh yeah, that would just be.... yeah.

or failing that

a Commissar.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Toss up between Noise Marine or Swarmlord, both equally frightening and awesome in their own way


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

Either Honsou or Perturabo becasue i'd like to own some Nilla marines and mock them for failing at the "iron cage incident" then see that Rogal Dorn had a nervous breakdown and couldn't fight for 19 years HA HA HA

Death to the false emperor 

SoI


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

I would love to be a daemon prince...

But my personality and physique would more likely place me as an imperial priest. I'd be espousing some religion i'm sure.

I'd also like to think that i'm special enough to be a psyker.

If I ended up being forced into the guard, i'd probably be able to test high enough to get some non-combat job, if I was given that option.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

titan princeps for the win, of an imperator.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Toss-up between these:

Bloodthirster - awesome, flying capabilities, immortal!
Grey Knights Grandmaster - simply badarse.
Titan princeps - any explanation needed?
Librarian - just for being able to shoot people with lightning from my fingertips :grin:

Or just a simple human on a world like macragge, farming or something; living the peaceful life with a family.


----------



## vaul117 (Dec 8, 2010)

I would probably be dead pretty quickly, ignoring that I would love to be the first loose cannon Necron in the history of ever.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Librarian or Techmarine

SGMAlice


----------



## captain wood (Dec 4, 2010)

sweet choices


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

A Daemon Prince, immortality is cool. With the Mark of Tzeentch. I want to be able to mutate myself for any situations, and... *They are freaking blue!!*


-WootWoot


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I think that being a Broodlord would be quite cool. With Feeder Tendrils. Failing that, I'd like to be Deathleaper, or something similar. Lictor assassin/Alpha Lictor. Boo!

Midnight


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, being a daemon prince with MoT, Wings, Warptime and Bolt would be sweet!


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

A smear of fine red mist.

I'm not SM material and Chaos has no pull over me.
I'd be one of the millions of dead guardsmen.


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

You know that Skull you have under your boot, tread, talon, foot, ect.....

that would be me...


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I would be a tyrannid ripper since I would die so quickly as a anything else and be eaten. I would be happier that way, just wriggling around eatin' stuff. What a great life.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

adeptus aribite

a hell load of criminals and 1 shotgun = a bloody room


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Ork warlord, obviously.

If I had to be a human I'd probably want to be a rogue trader.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

If given the chance i'd be a Rogue Trader, because its basically the only human occupation in the entire setting that would allow me to say "screw this, i'm out" whenever shit got too crazy.


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

Assult Squad Sergant in a Space Marine Chapter. Or a Librarian...I'd like that.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd be what I already am. A Xenos hunter. Ordo Xenos Inquisitor, specifically. Or a Death Watch Marine. Hunting aliens makes me happy.

Oh, and this forum needs an Inquisitor =I= icon. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

The Supreme Grandmaster of the Dark Angels. I would essentially command a Legion.


----------



## Emet Paladin of Truth (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd probably start off on the eldar wytch path... but then go ranger.

psychic pathfinder FTW!

(that's right... I have conceal. owned. ^^)

Tau, I'd be what I am- fio'la, and climb the ladder.


----------



## captain wood (Dec 4, 2010)

Doelago said:


> A Space Marine? If not that, then I would be an Inquisitor... And if not that, well then I would be an Imperial Priest... Basically anything/anyone that puts all his faith in the holy Emperor... I fight in his name, and no one will stand in His way...


 (may the emperor guide and watch over you and hope he gives you a desent armour save)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I would be the Emperor himself. And then I'd try and prevent the Horus Heresy using my knowledge of the fluff.


----------



## 8th cadian commissar (Dec 17, 2010)

see my user name for details


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

I've just finished reading "The first heretic" and I totally want to be a possessed csm now :biggrin:.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

A Bad Bastard


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

I would be an inquisitor for sure! That is the only role that suits me best.


----------



## captain wood (Dec 4, 2010)

lol after all of the armies i have seen i still think a chaplain suits me


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Look at my avatar and take a good guess.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Grey knight Grand master


----------



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

Black Templar Marshal with jump pack and a pair of lightning claws.

"I'm sorry, I can't hear you over how FUCKING ANGRY I AM!"

That's pretty much how that would go.


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

Master of the Forge for me! Getting Dibs on all tech the SM's find in a battle, having to deal with pre-heresy tech? hell yeah! And also able to pilot a titan when the defecation hits the ocillation? count me in!

Barring that, The Next Salamanders Vulkan. Friggin laser spears, dragon-scale cloak, and wrist mounted barbecue. Dayum.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

A heretic. Although i'd rather be one of the Sensei... Oh wait, they don't exist


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Incubi...can i has my klaive plox?:biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Eldar Farseer


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

inqusitor. just sit and give commands.


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

A Chaos God


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

I would be happy being a Chaplain for the black templars.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Dead?........


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

A c'tan. Can walk through walls, smash through walls, take on a titan in combat, can drain stars of energy, pretty much invulnerable.... what's not to like? Also, why are people choosing princeps? I thought they were the ones that ordered everyone else on the titan about, in which case it would be a lot cooler IMO to be the moderati primus (I think), as he is the guy who actually controls the titan.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Valkyrie Pilot. I don't know why, but the idea of dropping troops and risking my neck to extract a group of guardsman or an Inquisitorial Agent is very appealing. Probably why I played all of those flight and Helicopter simulators.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Chaos cultist If i can't really pick but if I can Emperor post heresy I get to sit on the golden toilet all day and people worship me.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

A Bloodthrister of Khorne!
I could just causally destroy a entire squad with the slight flick of my axe...


----------

